# Exciting night pix



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As many of you know I'm a freelance producer and last night my videos were being shown at the McGraw Prize Award dinner to honor three innovators in education. I produce the 5-minute video profiles of the winners seen before they receive their awards. It was a wonderful night that was very inspiring. This is my 16th year doing it (started when I was in diapers :innocent and everyone loved the videos and especially my tribute video to Harold W. McGraw jr., who the Prize was named for 23 years ago, and died this year. And something really exciting - take a look at the McGraw-Hill Home Page. My videos from last night (and other years before) are on there.:chili: Sometimes I really love my work. 
Here's the link: 
The McGraw-Hill Companies
If you want to take a look at one, the Christopher Cerf one was my favorite-he's very funny and worked on Sesame Street, etc. His dad was Random House's Bennett Cerf. 
The event was black tie so DH and I got to dress up.:blush: Thanks for looking.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Beauty,brains, AND you love your meaningful work! Life doesn't get better than that! Congratulations!:aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow.... Sue.... you look amazing!!! I loooove the dress. (Your husband
looks very nice, too...lol.) I'm so glad you had a great time. Congratulations on your wonderful achievement, too. Thanks for posting the pictures!!!

Debbie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You looked mahvelous! Congrats! Oh, how I love those Lions! Christopher sounds just like his dad, Bennett.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how nice, congrats Sue!!:chili: i love that dress, its sooo beautiful!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! You are a handsome couple!! That dress is perfect on you!! The color with your hair is a major WOW!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! you look stunning in that dress. You must be feeling so proud and appreciated right now :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well now I see were Tyler got his good looks from.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
The video was excellent, I too love the lions. You both
look fantastic. I love the dress.:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, Sue! You must be proud. You guys make a great looking couple!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((Sue))))) wow your a beauty, inside and out:yes::two thumbs up: love your dress the color is stunning. You have a very handsome hubby. Congrats.:aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

You are stunning! You look like an actress - I can’t think of her name - darn! The red head - oh darn, darn, darn!

I hate getting old - the "memory thing" is disconcerting.

Regardless of my feeble state - you look lovely.

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> Beauty,brains, AND you love your meaningful work! Life doesn't get better than that! Congratulations!:aktion033:


I have to pinch myself sometimes. OUCH!:w00t: Wrong time. I'm actually really dragging today. Probably a big adrenalin rush last night and it's all gone today. Back to the edit room tomorrow.


harrysmom said:


> Wow.... Sue.... you look amazing!!! I loooove the dress. (Your husband
> looks very nice, too...lol.) I'm so glad you had a great time. Congratulations on your wonderful achievement, too. Thanks for posting the pictures!!!
> 
> Debbie


Debbie - Thanks so much. I thought being in education you'd especially get a kick out of it all. One of the most inspirational people I interviewed was Geoffrey Canada of Harlem Children's Zone. He won several years ago and he's been all over the news these days since he's in "Waiting for Superman." He's phenomenal.


Cosy said:


> You looked mahvelous! Congrats! Oh, how I love those Lions! Christopher sounds just like his dad, Bennett.


Thanks Brit. It's not how you feel, it's how you look..is that what Billy Crystal's Fernando used to say?:HistericalSmiley: The lions and their terrific puppeteers were so much fun. Really could ad lib. Nothing was scripted. It felt like the lions were real. I felt so silly falling for a lion. I have to see if I have a production picture.


mfa said:


> how nice, congrats Sue!!:chili: i love that dress, its sooo beautiful!!


I was almost going to wear another outfit from White House/Black market but then saw this dress in Loehmanns. Here's the great part. Nicole Miller MSRP $780. Loehmann's - $179 with membership dropped to $159. Priceless!


k/c mom said:


> Wow!! You are a handsome couple!! That dress is perfect on you!! The color with your hair is a major WOW!


Thanks so much Sher. I look really good in earth tones and coppers with my hair but not always easy to find. The dress had a little train on it and DH kept stopping me in my tracks, literally. I couldn't move.:smhelp:


silverhaven said:


> Wow! you look stunning in that dress. You must be feeling so proud and appreciated right now :biggrin: :thumbsup:


It is so nice to feel appreciated in this work world. I had another client who thought my bid was too high for a project and made me feel really scuzzy about it as if I was ripping them off. Meanwhile the project took so many months and now they see how much I worked. McGraw Hill has always been terrific to me and I love them as a client. Smart, wonderful people


mary-anderson said:


> Well *now I see were Tyler got his good looks from*.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> The video was excellent, I too love the lions. You both
> look fantastic. I love the dress.:wub:


LMAO:smrofl::smrofl: - Mary - too funny!! Now if I didn't get my hair dyed, you'd really see where Tyler got his looks from because I'd probably be as white as he is.:eek2_gelb2: I am really a redhead and that color is what I've had all my life but it takes a good colorist to get me there.


princessre said:


> Congrats, Sue! You must be proud. You guys make a great looking couple!


Thanks so much Sophia. Yup, I'll keep hubby. He a real sweetheart, 4 years younger than me and keeps in shape by training for the marathon so I have to hold my breath in a lot.:HistericalSmiley:


Matilda's mommy said:


> (((((Sue))))) wow your a beauty, inside and out:yes::two thumbs up: love your dress the color is stunning. You have a very handsome hubby. Congrats.:aktion033:


Oh Paula -- thank you so much. That's so sweet. I did feel kind of good last night when I was talking to the person next to me and said I'm 58. She said she couldn't believe it. So I gave her a $20 and thanked her.:HistericalSmiley:


Sandcastles said:


> You are stunning! You look like an actress - I can’t think of her name - darn! The red head - oh darn, darn, darn!
> 
> I hate getting old - the "memory thing" is disconcerting.
> 
> ...


Allie - I'm there with you with the memory thing. I'm lucky I remember where I was last night. Sometimes people say I look like Julianne Moore. I think it's just the hair color.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First.. you look gorgeous!! ..radiant! ( your hubby's pretty 'easy on the eyes' too :thumbsup: ) 
You must feel a great sense of pride... and deservedly so! ..loved the clip!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Susan!

Yes! That's who I was thinking of - Julianne Moore - it's not just the hair, the structure of your face is what caught my eye. You are stunning and that's all there is to it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> First.. you look gorgeous!! ..radiant! ( your hubby's pretty 'easy on the eyes' too :thumbsup: )
> You must feel a great sense of pride... and deservedly so! ..loved the clip!


Terri - Thanks so much. I think the radiance may have come from finally finishing a project that i've worked on since June, 6 days a week, until about midnight each day. Maybe relief and giddiness, more than anything. :smheat: My husband and I have been together for 28 years and he always kids me about my getting out the tight fitting jeans and contact lenses when i met him to lure him. Darned if he isn't right :HistericalSmiley: He was such a hottie!!


Sandcastles said:


> Susan!
> 
> Yes! That's who I was thinking of - Julianne Moore - it's not just the hair, the structure of your face is what caught my eye. You are stunning and that's all there is to it!


From your mouth to a plastic surgeon's ears. I don't see it but I wish I had it. I do get told I look like a Kennedy sometimes -- mainly Caroline, sometimes Maria Shriver. Think that's the structure. Funny thing with Caroline - when I gave birth to my son in an NYC hospital, there were guards on the floor. I thought, "Wow. This is great security. No one's kidnapping my baby out of the nursery." The next day I found out that Caroline Kennedy was in the next room and had given birth. She left...you could have walked into the nursery and picked up all the babies.:angry:No guards, nada!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are a couple of production shots with Theo and Cleo, my favorite lions.

Theo's puppeteer, Peter, reminded me of Peter Horton the actor in "30 Something" years ago. What a sweetie he is and is supposed to be working the new Muppet Movie. Looking in the lion's eyes feels so real. 









Boy did the kids from the Harlem Children's Zone Promise Academy love this puppet show! We had each of them pose with the lions and McGraw Hill sent them photos once printed.









Jen (lower left) works Cleo and she's an actress as well as a puppeteer. Was in Law & Order SVU tonight playing a cop from Chicago. She was next to me at last night's dinner.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How exciting!
Susan you look great!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

"She left...you could have walked into the nursery and picked up all the babies.:angry:No guards, nada!" 

The bast*rds! (wink)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, you are beautiful and your husband is such a handsome man!!! And wow, you do such amazing work....how blessed you are to have such an incredible job!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wow, Sue! That is so great! Your dress is beautiful and it looks like you were really shining in the moment.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ,Congrats! Yepper lions get a total thumbs up,very cool.
You two make an adorable couple,great dress too.
Congrats again!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Drop.Dead.Gorgeous... wow!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I love to read your posts, always so exciting and uplifting! You are so talented. You and hubby make a terrific couple. I love your dress, you look so happy and beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:yahoo:SUE, a HUGE *CONGRATUALTIONS* to you :chili:that is super exciting :clap: and AWESOME shots, by the way ... loved them <3
hugs
Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's really interesting, I'll have a closer look at the videos later....but you look both look great! very nice!

btw...since you mentioned Sesame Street...do you recall a documentary about a man who wrote many of the older and classic seasame street songs.... he died young but it was a beautiful tribute to him and his contribution to the show. This may have been 15 + years ago. I guess those songs and that bio stuck with me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Susan, I agree w/all the comments above---you are a striking couple! You also have an eye for color. I didn't look at the samples yet, but will later today. 
I can tell from all of your posts that you are thoughtful and deliberate in your communications---that would make you also good at your work. We ALL benefit from your postings---so keep us happy here. . . and keep up the good work. Photos appreciated.
hugs,


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

congrats Sue!! i love yourdress, you look beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, Sue! How did I miss this thread until now??!!! :w00t:

You and hubby look fabulous! You have the perfect dress, love it! Looks like you should be on the Red Carpet :aktion033:

And I really enjoyed the Christopher Cerf video - he's amazying! The lions are really funny too.

Hey, can you make a video of our next puppy party??? That would be FUN!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Sue, you look amazing. Your gown is gorgeous and the color goes so well with your hair. The two of you make a great looking couple.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, aren't you the glamorous lady. :aktion033: Lovely dress. You have such a fun & impressive job too. I'm just super impressed.:blush: You & DH look like celebrities on the red carpet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

njdrake said:


> How exciting!
> Susan you look great!!


Thanks so much Jane. We try to clean up nice 


Sandcastles said:


> "She left...you could have walked into the nursery and picked up all the babies.:angry:No guards, nada!"
> 
> The bast*rds! (wink)


I know. Don't you just hate it when the bodyguards leave?:HistericalSmiley:


Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, you are beautiful and your husband is such a handsome man!!! And wow, you do such amazing work....how blessed you are to have such an incredible job!


I truly do feel blessed to be able to do the work I do and usually for some really good causes. Thanks!


heartmadeforyou said:


> Wow, Sue! That is so great! Your dress is beautiful and it looks like you were really shining in the moment.


Miki - I think some of the shine came from the fact that the humidity that night was about 98% and I came home on the subway and washed up quick and got into the dress. DH and I had to go to the venue to check that the projection of the videos was okay. It never is until we get there to tell them to tweak it. DH is a video engineer so I've learned they don't necessarily listen to me but he talks the techie talk and they have no choice :thumbsup:


michellerobison said:


> Wow ,Congrats! Yepper lions get a total thumbs up,very cool.
> You two make an adorable couple,great dress too.
> Congrats again!


Thanks Michelle. If I ever left DH it would be for the lion


maltlovereileen said:


> Drop.Dead.Gorgeous... wow!!!!


Okay Eileen. This is getting embarrassing. I'm going to sign everyone up for a group vision test. I really have never thought of myself as looking that great...kind of okay and when I was a teen - yech really awkward. Late bloomer I guess.:blush:


suzimalteselover said:


> Congratulations!!!! I love to read your posts, always so exciting and uplifting! You are so talented. You and hubby make a terrific couple. I love your dress, you look so happy and beautiful!


Thanks so much Suzi. Happy to lift up anything these days without aches and pains. At least I can still type. :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> :yahoo:SUE, a HUGE *CONGRATUALTIONS* to you :chili:that is super exciting :clap: and AWESOME shots, by the way ... loved them <3
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat. I know you're terrific with animals. I can boast that I worked with the king and queen of the jungle.:HistericalSmiley:


Maglily said:


> That's really interesting, I'll have a closer look at the videos later....but you look both look great! very nice!
> 
> btw...since you mentioned Sesame Street...do you recall a documentary about a man who wrote many of the older and classic seasame street songs.... he died young but it was a beautiful tribute to him and his contribution to the show. This may have been 15 + years ago. I guess those songs and that bio stuck with me.


Brenda - Thanks. I can't think of who that was? I'll have to do some googling. Cerf said there have been 4,000 episodes of Sesame Street so you can just imagine how many songs have gone into it. Love that show especially that it has two levels -- the kids and the parents and keeps everyone watching.


edelweiss said:


> Susan, I agree w/all the comments above---you are a striking couple! You also have an eye for color. I didn't look at the samples yet, but will later today.
> I can tell from all of your posts that you are thoughtful and deliberate in your communications---that would make you also good at your work. We ALL benefit from your postings---so keep us happy here. . . and keep up the good work. Photos appreciated.
> hugs,


That was so nice of you to say. Sometimes I feel like I can contribute other times when I'm at work I'm kind of not up to speed and of course I've learned so much from other SM members about Maltese but also so many other things.:chili:


jodublin said:


> congrats Sue!! i love yourdress, you look beautiful.


Thanks Jo. BTW my sisters-in-law are in Ireland for a week. They're seeing lots of sights but methinks it's primarily a pub crawl. :w00t: Just a guess.:HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> Holy Cow, Sue! How did I miss this thread until now??!!! :w00t:
> 
> You and hubby look fabulous! You have the perfect dress, love it! Looks like you should be on the Red Carpet :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Thanks Pat. Now you do realize that when I make these videos I use camera people who charge thousands of dollars a day to shoot and my editors thousands to edit. So as far as my skills behind a camera or editing...I have one question...have you ever seen a video of Tyler from me? The answer is no. :blush: Smilebox with stills is about my speed. But we could try next year. Hey wait --you want me to work during the party :new_shocked: That means I can't bake a cake.:innocent: Hmm, decisions, decisions.:HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> Congratulations Sue, you look amazing. Your gown is gorgeous and the color goes so well with your hair. The two of you make a great looking couple.


Thanks Lynda. We're a very lucky family. I just realized a few SM members even met my DH at Pat's Puppy Party.


momtoboo said:


> WOW, aren't you the glamorous lady. :aktion033: Lovely dress. You have such a fun & impressive job too. I'm just super impressed.:blush: You & DH look like celebrities on the red carpet.


Uh oh, red carpet? Only one we might have been on was a white one where we spilled some red wine.:blush: Does that count, Sue?  :HistericalSmiley: Thanks!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats on the great work. What a striking couple you and hubby make. I used to love Loehmann's, but unfortunately they went out of business in my area. You did good with that dress, just stunning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Congrats on the great work. What a striking couple you and hubby make. I used to love Loehmann's, but unfortunately they went out of business in my area. You did good with that dress, just stunning.


Thanks Reva. Loehmann's is up the block from me. :aktion033:I was shocked that I found something since I often don't have the patience to go thru racks of clothes.:blink: They also opened Syms about 6 blocks from here and are planning on Century 21 another 6 blocks away. Maybe we should organize an SM discount shopping trip


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

STUN-NING!!! Exactly, beauty and brains and a very handsome DH! Congrats Susan, you are very creative as is Chris Cerf - Put Down the Duckie was one of my favorite songs growing up - ok, well it still is


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> STUN-NING!!! Exactly, beauty and brains and a very handsome DH! Congrats Susan, you are very creative as is Chris Cerf - Put Down the Duckie was one of my favorite songs growing up - ok, well it still is


Mine too, Edith. :chili: I used a video clip of it from Sesame Street at the evening's event but for the web I took it out because of rights issues. Easier to clear for a private event one night than the web.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*VA VA VOOM!!!:w00t: What a beautiful dress...you look sensational. Susan, you are beautiful, smart and sweet too. You've got it all. WOW:chili:*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cool!!! You and hubby make for one beautiful couple! :heart:

You look wonderful in that dress! I love how it matches the color of your hair perfectly. :good post - perfect

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Look at this snazzy, glam couple!!!! You could be the new "it celebrity" couple Sue! 

Congrats on your hard work! I can tell you both had a wonderful evening!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> *VA VA VOOM!!!:w00t: What a beautiful dress...you look sensational. Susan, you are beautiful, smart and sweet too. You've got it all. WOW:chili:*


Dianne - I've never even gotten a VOOM before much less one with a VA VA before it. Thanks :flowers:I know just how lucky I am. A wonderful husband, terrific son, amazing, loving fluff, a roof over my head and work I love. It doesn't get much better than that. Oh, yeah, and had won that trip to Paris last spring. Really blessed.


lovesophie said:


> Very cool!!! You and hubby make for one beautiful couple! :heart:
> 
> You look wonderful in that dress! I love how it matches the color of your hair perfectly. :good post - perfect
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Sarah - thanks so much. I even found a second dress when I got that one - it's short instead of long but has a goldish/bronzy tone. The salesgirl insisted I get it so I have something great for non-black tie. And it was a steal


mom2bijou said:


> Look at this snazzy, glam couple!!!! You could be the new "it celebrity" couple Sue!
> 
> Congrats on your hard work! I can tell you both had a wonderful evening!


We look a little different from Pat's Puppy Party, huh, Tammy? Wait - we could have a formal fluff party one day. All the guys in tuxes and girls in dresses.:w00t: We did have a really good time. Thanks!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, you look beautiful...love the dress! You and your husband make a beautiful couple! Gosh, I wish I had a job like yours.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Maglily*  

_btw...since you mentioned Sesame Street...do you recall a documentary about a man who wrote many of the older and classic seasame street songs.... he died young but it was a beautiful tribute to him and his contribution to the show. This may have been 15 + years ago. I guess those songs and that bio stuck with me._

Brenda - Thanks. I can't think of who that was? I'll have to do some googling. Cerf said there have been 4,000 episodes of Sesame Street so you can just imagine how many songs have gone into it. Love that show especially that it has two levels -- the kids and the parents and keeps everyone watching.

Sue, did some googling myself...it's Joe Raposo. Joe Raposo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
once I saw this tribute I never forgot him.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue you and your husband make a lovely couple and your dress is just gorgeous!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Sue, you look beautiful...love the dress! You and your husband make a beautiful couple! Gosh, I wish I had a job like yours.


Thanks Donna. I don't know if you remember the weather on Tuesday but I was praying it wouldn't pour when I went into and out of the event. Thankfully, other than about 98% humidity :w00t: I was saved from cleaning NYC sidewalks with my dress.


Maglily said:


> Originally Posted by *Maglily*
> 
> _btw...since you mentioned Sesame Street...do you recall a documentary about a man who wrote many of the older and classic seasame street songs.... he died young but it was a beautiful tribute to him and his contribution to the show. This may have been 15 + years ago. I guess those songs and that bio stuck with me._
> 
> ...


Of course I remember Joe Raposo now that you mentioned it. He was really a major music genius for them. In fact Chris talked about him that night. Thanks for googling. I didn't get to it yet


mysugarbears said:


> Sue you and your husband make a lovely couple and your dress is just gorgeous!


Thanks so much. We're back to jeans now for dinner. So sad.:smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, you look stunningly beautiful! Your gown is gorgeous, too! You and your husband make a beautiful looking couple.

You have it all, darling Sue. You are beautiful, soooo talented, witty, and bright. You have a kind heart and open your heart to everyone. I am one of so many that love you for who you are.

I want to go back and look at your videos again ... but, what I have watched so far is, of course, wonderful, educational, and entertaining. I am speaking of other videos you have shared, too.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Both looking fantastic! Well done to you too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, you look stunningly beautiful! Your gown is gorgeous, too! You and your husband make a beautiful looking couple.
> 
> You have it all, darling Sue. You are beautiful, soooo talented, witty, and bright. You have a kind heart and open your heart to everyone. I am one of so many that love you for who you are.
> 
> I want to go back and look at your videos again ... but, what I have watched so far is, of course, wonderful, educational, and entertaining. I am speaking of other videos you have shared, too.


Oh, Marie. Thank you so much. You know that I feel the same way about you. You're such an inspiration to me. :thumbsup: I think that in addition to the Cerf video you might want to look at the tribute I did for Harold McGraw, who was Chairman Emeritus of McGraw-Hill and died this year. If award info is still on home page the video tribute is at the very top, with his picture. He was such an inspiring, kind man and I loved working with him. He became ill with heart disease but would come to the event even within weeks of open heart surgery and he was in his 80's!! He loved it so.


NIMaltese said:


> Both looking fantastic! Well done to you too


Thanks so much. It's so great to have a wonderful client like I do Makes work so much more fulfilling.


----------

